# Forum Home Renovation General Odds & Sods  Plans for a carport

## ienjoywoodwork

Hi all , i am in process of helping my son build a 6m x 6m flat roof carport . We are putting posts 3 each side with 1 in the middle at the back . 
Questions : 
* has anyone got a plan for a carport of this size? 
* what is the cheapest iron to use for roofing ? 
* could we get away with one support across centre for support of iron?
* if using timber , what would be the best size timbers to use
* If using steel what would be best recommended 
Thanks all , hope to hear from some handy men who have erected their own carports ....Cheers

----------


## Bloss

This might help - Free standing carport plans and construction details 
only 3m so sizes will have to go up for 6m - probably need 240x45 or so minimum timber, but depends n roof and so on.

----------


## Bloss

> Hi all , i am in process of helping my son build a 6m x 6m flat roof carport . We are putting posts 3 each side with 1 in the middle at the back . 
> Questions : 
> * has anyone got a plan for a carport of this size? 
> * what is the cheapest iron to use for roofing ? 
> * could we get away with one support across centre for support of iron?
> * if using timber , what would be the best size timbers to use
> * If using steel what would be best recommended 
> Thanks all , hope to hear from some handy men who have erected their own carports ....Cheers

  See post for possible plan guide.
Plain gal corro new or S/H - colourbond or s/h cliploc or paneldeck
No - you will need supports at no more than 1200mm
Need to draw a plan and search this site for span tables
Steel or timber OK - have to say with price of steel carports wouldn't bother trying to source components myself - just buy a kit and erect! 
eg: Double carports -Double gable carport -Double skillion carport -steel carports  and Carport - Steel frame carport kits. and Carports, Metal Carport Garages, Garage Door Openers, Hangars, Galvanised Steel Carports

----------

